# Dsg reverse problem



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

I Have a 2010 CC and I love it, but I been getting problems when Im driving for a while and then put the car in reverse. It takes about 10sec to engage and some times the R on the transmision gear display will start flashing and it wont move at all until I turn off the the car and it seems like it resets. :banghead: PLEASE DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY IS IT DOING THAT


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like a possible mechantronics issue.
I hope you have warranty? DSG might be covered.
I have a 2010 and always engages within 1 or 2 sec, my only issue with the DSG is first gear lurches sometimes.


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

I have an extended warranty and I will have to call to see but Im sure it was bumper to bumper. Do you think that is the Issue?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread confuses me. 

I voted for paddle shifters and 18" standards of those options... 

but it appears the thread is about your DSG problem. I would say if you're still under warranty get it fixed, if not be prepared to pay around $1000 for a mechatronic unit.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a appointment this sat at 8 am for the same issue. Mines sometimes doesn't want to move back and throws a code,( I have to shut it off and turn It back on) which clears by it self after a day  ill post what they tell me here and hope it can help..


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

THX


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

i was told my clutch is going out :banghead: ....


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

GuiulianoCCCruz said:


> I Have a 2010 CC and I love it, but I been getting problems when Im driving for a while and then put the car in reverse. It takes about 10sec to engage and some times the R on the transmision gear display will start flashing and it wont move at all until I turn off the the car and it seems like it resets. :banghead: PLEASE DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY IS IT DOING THAT


Your DSG tranny has an extended 5 year, 60,000 mile warranty. So, if you have less than 60,000 miles, no need to fret.


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

on an Auto Trani?


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Guys.... is getting worst. I'll bring it to the dealership tomorrow


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

I have the same problem. Then when I had the dealership look at it they said they couldn't replicate the issue. It can be a real problem when trying to do a 3 point turn quickly.

I hope they can fix yours, please let us know what they say.


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

car is at the dealership today and as I pull in and try to reverse it happen again and I left it there so they can see it.  they are going to look at it and call me to see if its a fix today or I need a loner


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update and good luck with it all. Let me know what happens since I'm running into the same issue.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

slammed how many miles does your car have


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

My car had the same issue but it wouldn't do it all the time so recorded a video of the problem first they tried to feed me some BS about me putting the car in reverse to fast like I was a retard and didn't know how to drive a car then I showed them the video they kept the car and the next day I get a call and they say the mechatronic unit is faulty so a new one goes in two weeks after that the same thing, the car goes in again this time the clutch packs are bad so those go in new, after that never had the problem again, this was on a 2010 as well.


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys the good news is that the transmision has its own warranty so if u haing issues bring it in cuz it will get fixed but will take some time. now my loner is a 1014 CC and I tell you the previous model is better in my opinion... it feels too lite and there is something about the older front grille that looks better, but the Headlights on the new one are cool. 

For what I understand it has to do with the fact the DSG has 2 clutchees and this part will make the computer in the car not engage the clutch well and that's why u have to turn it on and off to reset. :banghead: this could ruin the clutch on the trani.

I get it back on Wednesday and let you guys know.


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

*I got my Baby Back*

I'm still waiting the complete report from Volkswagen but in not so many words, I'm driving on a new transmission :laugh: as soon as I get the report I'll post it.:thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

GuiulianoCCCruz said:


> I Have a 2010 CC and I love it, but I been getting problems when Im driving for a while and then put the car in reverse. It takes about 10sec to engage and some times the R on the transmission gear display will start flashing and it wont move at all until I turn off the the car and it seems like it resets. :banghead: PLEASE DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY IS IT DOING THAT


I am bringing my 2011 CC 2.0T DSG in this monday to get looked at. I got the same issue. 

The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed.

Do you guys know if they have to do anything to my DSG, if my Stage 1 flash will go back to stock. Just asking because I don't wanna go back to Miami to be reflashed. Also my dealer is super mod friendly.

Thanks!

P.S. I took a video of this happening if interested.


----------

